# What silly things do people say to mums of multiples?



## arj

Carrying on from Vickys "twins are the same as babies close in age" (no they're not) what other things have people said to you during your twin pregnancy or when you have the twins?


For me the main one that I get is "Twins! Two for the price of one"!
Ahhh no, two for the price of two. Have you ever gone into a shop and got told you only have to pay for one set of everything because your other baby is a twin?!! 

When I was pregnant I was SICK TO DEATH of hearing "Wow! You're HUGE and you have that long to go?!! You are gonna be SO BIG at the end! You wont make it." GRRRRRRRRRR

And isn't it funny theres a million thousand trillion people in the world and they all come up with the same "original" questions! 
"Are they twins? Are they identical? Are there twins in your family? Were you shocked when you found out? Youll have your hands full..." 

What other things do people say that are silly or get repetitive/annoying?

Watch this clip, so funny!!! :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-lgB_HGEE


----------



## jackie2012

lol that vid made me laugh. 
Thats how i feel now and i am only pregnant can't wait to see how it goes once the babies are born. I try to be patient but it does get repetitive i almost want to get a shirt made saying yes i am having twins yes they were natural and twins do run in my family. 

The other day at football there was one of the moms she came to pick up her son and she is 7 months pregnant and has identical twin girls they are only 18 months old they are adorable. but i felt so bad for her at one point with the other ladies asking here all these crazy questions while she was trying to gather her sons equipment and wrangle in her girls. I was like do you ladies think instead of asking if they were identical or is it hard with two and so on that you could maybe help her gather the equipment or realize that she is kinda busy right now and let her do what she's trying to do? 
I felt exasperated for her and went over and told the other ladies that they had to go grab picture forms for next week and helped her get the equipment picked up. She smiled and asked why i am the only one who doesn't do that when she brings her girls along and i said i was expecting twins and am already annoyed with the interrogation thats comes along with that when people find out im having twins and she was like oh bet you can't wait to have to deal with that when they come. 
Just wait until your trying to go grocery shopping. lol


----------



## Goody82710

I get asked ALL the time whether my BOY/GIRL twins are identical!! I'm like no, they are different genders!! hahah i think some people fell asleep in biology class!


----------



## san fran shan

That video is perfect!!! I get all those same questions. I might just stop telling people I am having twins. The one that bugs me now is when I say I'm having a boy and girl the person says, " oh, your all done then!" and go on about how I am so lucky to be pregnant once. Um yeah tell that to my back and pelvic region. So lucky!!! :)

We may want more kids one day!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I get asked "So, what side do they run on?" or "Do twins run in your family or his?" or some variation of that AT LEAST once a day.

Also, any time someone finds out I'm expecting two, they always say, "Twins? But you're so small!"

And a TON of people say how hard it will be with two girls! It's going to be hard either way and I'll love them no matter how difficult it is to raise them! Yeah, girls like material things and they are sensitive and scared of bugs...but so am I! :haha: And of course, building off that, people also always say, "Too bad it's not a boy and a girl and then you could be done!"

:dohh:


----------



## drsquid

mine are ivf twins which i have no problem telling people (im single so it isnt like it is anyone's fault.. as it is it turns out i didnt flipping need ivf). but anyway.. somehow i feel like my twins are some how "lesser" or something because they arent "natural" whatever that means. 

on one of the other threads on here i saw people argue that identical twins could be different genders... wow someone didnt pay ANY attention in biology class did they. sure you can have weird chromosome anomalies and or other rare conditions that could make one LOOK like a different gender but.. lets just stick to the realm of likely possibilities. 

i do have to admit i accost twin parents now and ask them which strollers they like etc


----------



## arj

Ooh yes and I hate the whole "Do twins run in your or your husbands family"? 
Twins don't come from the fathers side!


----------



## May2011Mommy

my favorite: "are they paternal or fraternal?" Lol.


----------



## fidgets mammy

love this! arj i could have wrote yrs word for word. i am seriously gettin sick of answerin the same questions and even more sick of people stoppin me to look at them. they dont have two heads each!! a woman last wk stopped me while lilly was ready to start screamin, i kindly stopped but carried on pushin the pram back n forth so lilly didnt let loose. the woman put her hand on the pram to stop me pushin it as it was obviously riuning her stare. i was livid so i pushed it that bit harder. 
people touchin them or pullin their hats up for a closer look! get the f off my babies. 
my patience is running very thin!! 

and im with u all on the identicals remark- because one of mine is bigger i get the- r u sure their identical,ones bigger. only by a friggen lb! honestly some people never went to school let alone biology. 
whilst pregnant my mil screamed in my face at a party to put me right on the fact that the readon i was carryin twins was because her mother fell with twins. she looked highly stupid when we told her that not only do identicals NOT run in families twins also run down the mothers side so even if mine were fraternal her mother would not make me release two eggs. it shut her up.


----------



## Kristin83

I am always asked if my boys are twins. They are fraternal and dont look much alike but they are the exact same size! How would it even be possible for me to have 2 babies close enough together for them to be the same size...lol I am so tempted to say to the next person that asks "No, I just thought it would be fun to take 2 babies out to the store!" lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

drsquid said:


> i do have to admit i accost twin parents now and ask them which strollers they like etc

I do this too :blush: Actually, parents of multiple singletons that have double strollers as well. And sometimes even single strollers or car seats... "How do you like that brand?" Once I tell people I'm pregnant with twins, they're happy to answer all my questions :haha:



You know, it must be pretty hard being a twin, too. One of my nurses (I'm in the hospital right now) is a twin! We were talking about how we think my girls are identical and she said, "I'm a twin too, but I have a twin brother."

So I said to her, "Ah, so you're fraternal!"

And she just stopped and looked at me for a moment like I'd said something crazy, and then she said, "You're the only person that has EVER said that to me! Do you know how many times we've been asked if we're identical?"


----------



## Bumblebee117

this is absolutely hilarious! :) 

I get "rather you than me", (your loss)
"you must have your hands full" (yes and I love it!)
"are they identical?", (and I explain...)
"did you have IVF?" (I am 23!)
"I don't envy you!" (you should tho!)
"double trouble" (double the fun!)
"oh no how terrible!" (f*** off!)
"I would have killed myself if I had twins at such a young age!" (go and do it!)
"oh how sweet, are they twins" (no actually, I stole one and the other one is mine!)
"is this a boy and that a girl?" (both dressed to indicate nothing but boy and girl)

when I am in a good mood I just smile and talk to the babies, when I am in a bad mood I just ignore or answer rudely! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Bon18

drsquid said:


> on one of the other threads on here i saw people argue that identical twins could be different genders... wow someone didnt pay ANY attention in biology class did they. sure you can have weird chromosome anomalies and or other rare conditions that could make one LOOK like a different gender but.. lets just stick to the realm of likely possibilities.

This is actually true identicals can be different genders though it is extremely, extremely rare... It happens when the egg has an extra chromosome. I used to think it was impossible as well but then I watched National Geographics in the womb multiples. It's a very interesting documentary.


----------



## Mea

drsquid said:


> mine are ivf twins which i have no problem telling people (im single so it isnt like it is anyone's fault.. as it is it turns out i didnt flipping need ivf). but anyway.. somehow i feel like my twins are some how "lesser" or something because they arent "natural" whatever that means.
> 
> on one of the other threads on here i saw people argue that identical twins could be different genders... wow someone didnt pay ANY attention in biology class did they. sure you can have weird chromosome anomalies and or other rare conditions that could make one LOOK like a different gender but.. lets just stick to the realm of likely possibilities.
> 
> i do have to admit i accost twin parents now and ask them which strollers they like etc

I get this one I told someone that my twins were a result of IVF and they replied with "so there not real twins then"
I was dumbfounded just answered with a yes!


----------



## lambchops

I get mostly (cos I lie about not knowing what sex they are to keep it our secret so far) 'aww I bet you hope its a boy and a girl, then you're all done!' Um, well, how does having a son and a daughter make a family complete? What if i never particularly wanted a son, or never wanted a daughter, just werent fussed either way...surely when I feel ive had enough children, THEN my family is finished thanks!


----------



## Lisa84

Mea said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> mine are ivf twins which i have no problem telling people (im single so it isnt like it is anyone's fault.. as it is it turns out i didnt flipping need ivf). but anyway.. somehow i feel like my twins are some how "lesser" or something because they arent "natural" whatever that means.
> 
> on one of the other threads on here i saw people argue that identical twins could be different genders... wow someone didnt pay ANY attention in biology class did they. sure you can have weird chromosome anomalies and or other rare conditions that could make one LOOK like a different gender but.. lets just stick to the realm of likely possibilities.
> 
> i do have to admit i accost twin parents now and ask them which strollers they like etc
> 
> I get this one I told someone that my twins were a result of IVF and they replied with "so there not real twins then"
> I was dumbfounded just answered with a yes!Click to expand...

I also get this. Most people when they find out the twins are a result of IVF are happy for us having waited so long for just one, but i have had the Odd couple of people sigh and one said they arent real twins. That came from another twin parent which really fecked me off!! xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

the best one i had is

ooh twins?
i reply-yes
are they both yrs??
i look at them like their idiots. 

seriously?? are they both mine? 

i find it rude when people ask if theyre the result of ivf; its no ones business, would u adk them what contraception they use? 

also the are they natural question? no theyre plastic!!! 

ive also bn asked if theyre real babies. no im just 31 nearly and still like playin with dolls


----------



## Deethehippy

When i am saying i am expecting identicals some people say 'do you have one of each?' or 'how can you tell they are identical?' 
I get fed up with explaining everything so often lol
Then they ask what names we have picked, which i think is nobodies business!

Wonder what i will get once they are here hehe


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh the name thing really bugs me. people will say ooh lilly thats lovely, isla thats unusual. its not actually-just not as common!!!

one thing ive noticed is that when u have twins you lose all rights of a mum people can say what they like.

im also sick of --- ooh can i have one??

ive replied-- yeh come round at 2am and choose one then.

even finn is starting to get annoyed. for some reason, they a;ways ask if lilly is a boy. she is so pretty with the biggest blue eyes but because she has a lilac dummy they think shes a boy, finn actually shouts-no shes a girl its lilac not blue!!

and if people pay one attention he'll say-theres two u know.


----------



## fidgets mammy

god im on a roll now!! 

ive bn told i dont look old enough to have twins-never realised there was an age restriction:haha:


----------



## jackie2012

oh i hate the i guess your done having kids now. 
even though i am and am having a tubal after the twins are born it's none of your business. 

I have three boys also so i get the i bet your hoping for two girls
or if you finally get a girl you can stop having kids

Like the reason i have 3 going on 5 kids is because i am trying for girl. 
I usually say no i am trying for a football team so i hope their both boys then only 7 more to go. lol i usually get that look of horror. 

the one that irrates me is they ask if it was a planned pregnancy and i say no it was a surprise then they follow by did you plan on having twins? 
that one usually gets a sarcastic come back like yes i talked to my ovaries and asked them to to release more eggs that month.

the can i have one bugs me too. I usually tell them no i like babies but feel free to take my 4 yrs old he's going through a whiney stage right now.


----------



## drsquid

well as i said they can only be differnt genders if there is a weird chromosomal anomaly. that being said at that point id say they were monozygotic (ie from one egg) but not technically identical as they have different genes. 

i decided if people asked me names i was going with yin and yang, honda and kia. someone asked today if i was gonna name them similarly like michael and michelle,, im pretty sure she was joking but i said yes.. and im gonna dress them identically too =)


----------



## jackie2012

i am always hesitant to pick a name before i see the babies for some reason i just can't decide until then i don't know why i was like that with my other ones too but when people see my list of names i am considering i always get the same comment about them not matching or sounding the same because their twins they should have names that are similar. lol


----------



## san fran shan

As annoying as it all is, I am so grateful to be having twins!! And I think all the questions (dumb as they are) are because people are fascinated by twins. *So we are all super awesome and fascinating women!!* I am still early in the twin game though and I am sure it will get more and more annoying.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Last sunday I got a very odd but not rude comment from a very old man. My OH and I went to a farm park in the cotswolds and had the babies in the baby carriers. when the old man saw them he said that they are so so cute and asked where we got them from cause if there is a "buy one get one free" at tesco's he's gonna get some too! Made me laugh!


----------



## Ste4mr

Haha thats cool bumblebee :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa84

san fran shan said:


> As annoying as it all is, I am so grateful to be having twins!! And I think all the questions (dumb as they are) are because people are fascinated by twins. *So we are all super awesome and fascinating women!!* I am still early in the twin game though and I am sure it will get more and more annoying.

Kinda feel the same. I mean some of the questions are getting tedious to answer but i'm not at the stage yet where it's really pissing me off. I'm sure in another couple of months and once they are here i will be lol xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

believe me when yr tryin to through asda at top speed with two screamin to be fed and yr stopped for the tenth time and they want to know the ins and outs of yr farts youll soon get pissed off. i used to love the attention, now i sometimes pretend i dont hear. ive contemplated puttin a card on the pram sayin

isla and lilly
36+2
4lb6 & 4lb1
yes identical
two girls
not ivf
i cope cos i have to
yes its hard
no u cant have one
please dont touch them
no i didnt have them naturally
im 31 almost, is that old enough in yr opinion
yes the boy is also mine
and
yes i am married

my bra size while were on is a 32d
i sometimes pick my nose
wear odd socks
and my hubby hasnt had sex with me since conception

any other personal questions i havent covered please feel free to ask!


----------



## nyba

fidgets mammy - that made me laugh out loud!

Things I am NOT looking forward to here! And worse, people here have NO shame about asking the most personal questions in general so I'm dreading what they'll come up with.


----------



## ShelbyLC

This one is a bit different and off-course, but still makes me laugh so I'd like to share.

Right after we announced that we were having twins, one of OH's ex-girlfriends sent him a text saying, "Yeah, well, I'm trying to have twins too."

:dohh:


----------



## fidgets mammy

oh my god shelby thats jealousy at its best.


----------



## Lisa84

ShelbyLC said:


> This one is a bit different and off-course, but still makes me laugh so I'd like to share.
> 
> Right after we announced that we were having twins, one of OH's ex-girlfriends sent him a text saying, "Yeah, well, I'm trying to have twins too."
> 
> :dohh:

pahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## jackie2012

fidgets mammy and shelby those made me laugh also, started the day off right.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

When the girls were first born I had a few strangers ask if I was feeding them myself, I wanted to reply no they can feed themselves now!

As for do twins run in the family question that really confuses people as I have two cousins who also have identical twin girls, so I say yes there are twins in the family but as they are identical it's just a random happening and the fact we are related is just coincidence, but no one will believe me. Even my cousin with twins tells people twins come from my nan, even though she never had twins and ares are all identical:dohh: 

Nowadays I get people stopping me and almost having arguments with each other, one will as are they identical so I will say yes and then the other will say oh course they are just look at them two peas in a pod and the other day yes but sometimes they can look alike and not be identical so I needed to check. I normally smile and walk of at that point.

What I hate is people who don't speak to you but comment to the person they are with but you can hear them, things like, like look at those twins, there's lots of twins nowadays, or that must be a handful.

But I do love the people who tell me how gorgeous the girls are, how I must be so proud and what a good job I must be doing. x


----------



## fidgets mammy

i like bein told im very lucky and that when they grow up well b so close.


----------



## hopingforit

I'm still pregnant with twins. I can't imagine what things people will say once I actually have them. Friends/family have all said "oh it's such a blessing" and nothing but nice things but I have had a couple of things that really bugged me.

I had to take Clomid to get pregnant and I never thought in a million years I would have to but after almost 2 years TTC, I would do anything to get pregnant plus my Dr found out I don't always ovulate. The thing about that is that I am 21 and people (and by people I mean Drs and ultrasound techs and people who work with infertility patients all the time) assume that the babies are "natural". I hate that term BTW. My babies are natural. They weren't conceived the normal way but they are natural. So, I've had several ultrasound techs and a few Drs who say "So, they are natural". That is not a question either. They make a blank statement. The looks I get when I say that I had to take Clomid make me feel like the worst person in the world. In fact, one u/s tech who said that to me stopped talking to me through the exam after I told her about the Clomid. Way to make me feel great.

The thing that I hated most though was the day I found out I was having twins. I wasn't expecting twins and I wasn't one of those people who would say I wanted to have twins. I'll be honest, I didn't (although DH did). But, when the u/s tech told me that we were having twins and I saw those 2 heartbeats, I almost started crying. I was so happy because I was worried about seeing 1 baby's heartbeat and I had been blessed with 2 nice strong beating hearts. The u/s tech asked me how I was feeling. I told her I was feeling happy. She told me not to lie and that I wasn't feeling happy, I was feeling shocked. Really???? So, just because I found out I was having twins, I wasn't happy about it? Twins are such a blessing...not a blessing I would have asked for but I realize how lucky I am. I don't even think I responded to her. I was so pissed off. Yes, I just saw those 2 healthy heartbeats of my babies and I'm lying to you about being happy. 

You'd think that these people who work in the medical field would know better. I'd expect responses like that from normal people but from medical professionals? Ugh.


----------



## Bumblebee117

another thing I just remembered! I was waiting in line at the post office and OH had the pram with the twins in. I just watched from the queue and was so happy not to have been there as this lady was so annoying! she was one of those 60 somethings, with her little dog on her arm, loads of make up and lots of jewellery.

She said "I would insure against twins as it might happen again" and how she knows someone who had to do it because she had twins twice and was so scared of it happening again! 

poor OH was just looking like "I love my babies and I am so proud of them - please go away!" 

I was just shaking my head and waited til this useless lady was gone. She definitely didn't have any kids the way she talked to my OH.


----------



## arj

I always get the "at least" comments to try and downplay/make me feel better (?! Im feeling fine btw)!

like "oh at least you only had one pregnancy and got two babies" (yea that was worse than two single pregnancies) "at least they'll entertain each other" "at least you get a government funded nanny now" (yea she does 18 hours of the 168 hours a week) "at least theyll go through the same stages at the same time" (yea how fun will it be toilet training two kids at once) "at least you have already have other kids so will be more easy going and know what to do with babies" (yes, true, but also I have two other kids to look after too)! 

Haha emz "they can feed themselves now" LOL

Now that I have identical twins that are a freak chance of nature as opposed to hereditary, If someone asks if I was shocked that I was having twins, Im going to casually say "No, they were planned " :D


----------



## arj

fidgets mammy said:


> god im on a roll now!!
> 
> ive bn told i dont look old enough to have twins-never realised there was an age restriction:haha:

I get that! "four kids! you dont look old enough to have four kids"! 

And I also hate when people say that "twins skip a generation"
No, they dont. They only skip a generation when the father is carrying fraternal twins, obviously he cant have twins himself so he passes the gene to his daughter, who inherits the twin gene. But I know of families where grandmother, mother, then daughter all have twins! Didnt skip them did it...


----------



## Ste4mr

I got the omg how old are you from the sonographer when she saw the two sacs. I knew id instantly be judged for it. I didnt plan to have twins but it happened and i wouldnt be without them.

Lifes hectic at the beginning but you do what you can to keep some of your sanity. SOME!

I was at our major shopping mall yesterday and was only going in for one thing so didnt bother putting boys into their buggy so just carried them in.
I saw 2 ladies at the ATM and they actually got side tracked from what they were doing because they were happily staring at me. Clearly heard her say omg how lucky is she, she got twins. I wished you had been twins sweetie (To her what looked like 2yr old daughter). How stink can you get. Be greatful for what youre given. Not everyones as fortunate as you.. 

Unfortunate she cant afford a pram to put them in.Walked over to her and asked if she wanted to carry them for me so i could go get it out the van. She was stumped. Just stood there. 

I picked up the boys and walked off into the shop. 

To stop the what are their names questions i made number plates for the front of my mountain buggy so they can see and dont have to stop. Headphones and ipod are an awesome way to stop people stopping you too.


----------



## arj

I was just about to put "you dont look old enough to have four kids" ...Let me introduce to you my friend Holly! lol 
That's funny about holding bubs while you get your pram out haha people are just so rude sometimes!!!!!1


----------



## fidgets mammy

two for the price of one!! really? how the hell do they work that out? 
they dont share a nappy
they dont share one bottle
but they certainly share my bank balance!! 
in fact they bleed it dry. 

at least yr done now- yr right,how did u know bein a total stranger i wanted 3kids? 

are u coping ok?? - no actually, i put them in the shed and go out shoppin for retail therapy when they start screamin,it helps me. 

oh and best of all

are they good?? - theyre ten wks old, have suffered colic n reflux since one wk,they scream come 4.30 and nothin i do consoles them, and theyre now lactose intolerant. but they havent gone around smacking or biting their mates or bein rude to pepple so yeh theyre good.


----------



## arj

HAHAHA FM put them in the shed and go shopping! :rofl:

Ooh I have one "at least you dont have triplets" and my mum said to me when I was worried about the birth "dont' worry, they do come out one at a time you know" REALLY!? I thought they came out side by side!


----------



## Bon18

I got a completely new one yesterday "Did you carry them yourself?" seriously??? I felt like saying no the stalk dropped them off on my doorstep... Who in their right mind asks that?


----------



## TatorMom

May favorite, "are they natural?". My response, "no they're fake and filled with preservatives"! I mean seriously. :dohh: They see our boys and look in horror when we tell them we're expecting twins and say "wow, better you than me!", "good luck!", "YIKES!" or some variation of that. My response, "obviously it is much better us than you!". Our boys usually do pretty well, but there are times that they try to rip each other's faces off. They can be really overwhelming for people and even their grandparents won't watch them together. It's kind of like living with 2 infant primates at times! I'm sure many of you can relate. Separately they're awesome, and like completely different kids, but together they'll hug each other and at the same time try to hit each other. :wacko:

I've been really nervous about having twins, mixed with moments of being really excited (usually when our boys are napping or at day care/school:haha:). The negative or back handed comments can be really upsetting for me sometimes. It makes me anxious and depressed all at the same time. DH is over the moon and doesn't care what people say, although it does anger him sometimes and he's told a few off. He's at work during the day though and isn't at home with our boys together as much or dealing with DS1's appointments/therapy though. We're having my mom come down to live with us during the week, so she can watch the twins, so I can make sure DS1 doesn't miss any appointments, meetings, evals, therapy, etc. I think that's what stresses me out the most about having more kids. If we had know the struggles DS1 was going to have we would NOT have tried for another, but we just didn't know until we had already gotten pregnant. He was just too young before that to really tell much, expect that something just wasn't right. Anyway, we've even gotten negative comments from multiples moms, such as "I'm really glad I didn't have other kids when we had the twins", etc. Usually they say positive things, but not always. I'm sure when they're struggling with their own kids it doesn't put them in the best mood. I know our boys can ruin my mood like nothing else can sometimes, but they can also lift my mood like nothing else can. It's a strange paradox. My OB has been really reassuring and said many mom's aren't as excited while expecting a 3rd child, wether planned, twins or not, for what ever reason. I guess the thought of being outnumbered once you know it's going to be a reality is a bit scary for many, even when it's something you've tried for. I always feel a lot better after the ultrasounds though. We can't wait for the 3D/4D one!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

LOL at you guys. This is a very funny thread :D Not much I can add that hasn't been said already. Worst comment I've read was from some awful person in these forums saying she'd rather jump off a cliff than have twins. I wanted to tell her to go and jump. But... I don't wanna be banned lol.


----------



## fidgets mammy

i got told i was a poor *******!!! seriously"!!! came from a mother who screamed at her son of 4 to shut up whrn he was upset leavin her for school. i think her sons the poor one


----------



## Ste4mr

always gives me this good feeling inside when i bumb the arrogant ones out. 

lol the shed part would be good if they ask twins? id reply with well no, the others in the garden shed i just couldnt afford a 3 seater pram. they did paper scissors rock to decide who got to come lol.

There isnt too much between you and i Arj. i wonder if ill get to celebrate my 22nd child free ? Lol. Maybe have my own little party in the bathroom. Seems to be the only place i cant hear anything!


----------



## arj

Ste4mr said:


> always gives me this good feeling inside when i bumb the arrogant ones out.
> 
> lol the shed part would be good if they ask twins? id reply with well no, the others in the garden shed i just couldnt afford a 3 seater pram. they did paper scissors rock to decide who got to come lol.
> 
> There isnt too much between you and i Arj. i wonder if ill get to celebrate my 22nd child free ? Lol. Maybe have my own little party in the bathroom. Seems to be the only place i cant hear anything!

Well I am 27! So Im a tad older but still young for 4 kids (or so im told)!. Yay Ill come hang in your bathroom for the party, Ill bring us a balloon each and a plate of carrot sticks lol and we can shut the door and all our kids can play and scream and shout and run riot outside and we can just sit there eating hahaha!
My auntie has 4 singleton boys and used to eat her dinner in the car sometimes lol


----------



## fidgets mammy

im 31 on tuesday!! feel so old!!!


----------



## drsquid

im 39, be 40 in march. downside to twins... i can now say that amnio is painless and painful. A didnt hurt at all... B hurt like crazy.


----------



## menb

fidgets mammy said:


> believe me when yr tryin to through asda at top speed with two screamin to be fed and yr stopped for the tenth time and they want to know the ins and outs of yr farts youll soon get pissed off. i used to love the attention, now i sometimes pretend i dont hear. ive contemplated puttin a card on the pram sayin
> 
> isla and lilly
> 36+2
> 4lb6 & 4lb1
> yes identical
> two girls
> not ivf
> i cope cos i have to
> yes its hard
> no u cant have one
> please dont touch them
> no i didnt have them naturally
> im 31 almost, is that old enough in yr opinion
> yes the boy is also mine
> and
> yes i am married
> 
> my bra size while were on is a 32d
> i sometimes pick my nose
> wear odd socks
> and my hubby hasnt had sex with me since conception
> 
> any other personal questions i havent covered please feel free to ask!


TOTALLY!
My hubby and I made shirts. They pretty much cover all those questions. Unfortunately, it didn't work. It only made them laugh and ask even more questions about how annoying it must be to hafta answer the same questions over and over. Uhhhh...... It's getting harder and harder to just smile. 

Ugh, people...can't you recognize a fussy baby that wants to eat? Please get outta my way!


----------



## menb

arj said:


> HAHAHA FM put them in the shed and go shopping! :rofl:
> 
> Ooh I have one "at least you dont have triplets" and my mum said to me when I was worried about the birth "dont' worry, they do come out one at a time you know" REALLY!? I thought they came out side by side!

Yep...I got the triplets comment twice yesterday. Ha...funny people! :/


----------



## menb

arj said:


> fidgets mammy said:
> 
> 
> god im on a roll now!!
> 
> ive bn told i dont look old enough to have twins-never realised there was an age restriction:haha:
> 
> I get that! "four kids! you dont look old enough to have four kids"!
> 
> And I also hate when people say that "twins skip a generation"
> No, they dont. They only skip a generation when the father is carrying fraternal twins, obviously he cant have twins himself so he passes the gene to his daughter, who inherits the twin gene. But I know of families where grandmother, mother, then daughter all have twins! Didnt skip them did it...Click to expand...

Yep, we get the 'generation' one too. Just got it yesterday at the doctor. Well, it didn't skip us...grandma had twins, one of them had twins and I had twins. That's three generations in a row, folks!


----------



## jackie2012

the generation one i only got that a few times so far. but same here i am the fourth generation on my mothers side and the third on my fathers side (my dads sister had 3 sets of twins and 2 sets of triplets) 
But to be honest i didn't think anyone would in our generation all my cousins and sisters are past the stage of having kids i am the youngest of everyone and my kids are the youngest and am the only one who is having twins. 
lol makes me feel kinda old my nieces and nephews are starting their families now.


----------



## KELLYBD

FM you are so funny :haha:

I constantly get the are they identical even though they are a boy and girl and look absolutely NOTHING like each other, infact my newborn Yasmin should have been Callum's twin by looks. I started to say "Yep they are apart from genitals". I think the look on my face kinda said it all because people then blush as if they have asked a really stupid question. "Well guess what?! It WAS a stupid question!"

I was absolutely sick to death of the "wow you are small for twins!" Oh so you know ladies who've had twins then???? Hmmmm thought not!!! 

All the negative comments aswell, "oooh rather you than me....." Well good job it's ME then since I'm woman enough to carry multiples and woman enough to cope eh, instead of having a nervous breakdown because I have to change my ONE child's nappy. This comment actually came from a FRIEND of mine who can't cope with her one kid, I nearly head butted her the day she came out with it, but since then she thinks I'm Mum of the year now Yasmin has arrived, my mates can't believe how tidy my house is when they come round lol and the fact I actually have started wearing make up again and I'm now dying my hair again and actually give a shit once more about how I look :winkwink: I think it's cos I find Yasmin so easy after the twinnies. 

All I can say is people really don't know alot about multiples but always have an opinion and always THINK they know so much because they have HEARD or knew someone who knew someone who'd had twins back in 1955!!!! I just draw strength from the fact we all belong to such a wonderful, ELITE, amazing group who are extremely blessed despite the hard work and it's great to know that all the ladies who have been blessed are such wonderful, kind and lovely people :hugs: I love our forum, it's always such a positive place, no bitching, no nastiness it just shows that mother nature rewards :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## arj

Well said Kelly!

Another thing that grates me is people complaining of being tired!
I feel like saying "oh me too, are you breastfeeding twins 3 hourly too"?


----------



## KELLYBD

Well Arj my hat goes off to you sweetheart because I've breastfed Yasmin and by hell it's hardwork BUT she's mega at sleeping at night, she kinda cluster feeds in the day, every 2 hours and then after her 10/11pm feed sleeps till 4.30am so I'm nowhere near as tired as I was with the twins. I bottle fed the twins, so YOU lady are amazing to be BFding :) xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

ha ha speakin of tired, hubby downloaded a whitenoise app for the girls. guess who it sent to sleep?? ME!!!!!!!!!!!

ha ha ha


----------



## KELLYBD

:) BLESS awwww hun, it will all soon be a distant memory, I can barely remember the colic night's and going to bed at 2am only to be up at 6am they just went so quick xxx


----------



## DippyTink

I've had so many comments - some funny, a few rude and the rest slightly annoying !

the most common one i get is - "ooh, buy one, get one free eh ?, which aisle were they on ?":coffee:

i often get asked "ooh, are they twins ? they look like they are ?" - i would love to reply - "no, he's just a random midget i borrow for effect !"

the rudest ones are "rather you than me !" :growlmad: 
and 
"i'd rather die than have twins !" :growlmad::growlmad: - what makes it worse is that comment was from a "friend" :dohh:


----------



## arj

KELLYBD said:


> Well Arj my hat goes off to you sweetheart because I've breastfed Yasmin and by hell it's hardwork BUT she's mega at sleeping at night, she kinda cluster feeds in the day, every 2 hours and then after her 10/11pm feed sleeps till 4.30am so I'm nowhere near as tired as I was with the twins. I bottle fed the twins, so YOU lady are amazing to be BFding :) xx

I do mixed feed as my milk isnt enough for both so I BF, express, and formula feed so its all just what's available at the time!
But yes it is hard work isnt it


----------



## ttc1soon

I found this pretty funny to read. I'm only 9 weeks so not a lot of people know i'm pregnant yet, let alone that it is twins but everyone who does asks "do twins run in your family". I am already sick of that darn question!!! I have also heard the "if you have a boy and a girl you can be done" twice, well actually we want 3 kids so no we aren't.


----------



## fidgets mammy

i had finn at a party yesterday. twice someoone asked if they could pick one up. i was like-er no!


----------

